# mac2unix, dos2unix, etc et BBedit...



## iManu (19 Juillet 2002)

Bon, je veux récupérer une MASSE de fichiers au format Dos (LF+CR) sur mon mac et ma station Sun. Je suppose que Mac (OsX) ou Sun, maintenant, c'est unix (LF).
Il existe des scripts style dos2unix ou unix2dos qui font ça tout seul...
L'équivalent pour Mac doit aussi exister (mac2unix, unix2mac, et bien sur mac2dos et dos2mac). Une idée de l'endroit où je peux les récupérer ?
J'ai du tomber sur ça bien des fois, et j'étais persuadé de les avoir, mais...

Autre chose, j'utilise BBedit, qui permet de faire des Find/Replace en mode batch et sauvegarde automatique, sauf que ça n'a pas l'air de marcher très bien... je tourne en rond avec des fichiers de plus en plus curieux... Je sauve au format Unix et ça semble pas marcher bien...

Merci
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2002)

tu ferais bien de jeter dos2unix, ce truc m'a tronque un fichier a cause d'un caractere exotique /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

voila les commandes perl, bien plus sures amha:

mac -&gt; unix:
perl -pi -e 's/\r/\n/g' &lt;fichier&gt;

unix -&gt; mac:
perl -pi -e 's/\n/\r/g' &lt;fichier&gt;

dos -&gt; unix:
perl -pi -e 's/\r\n/\n/g' &lt;fichier&gt;

dos -&gt; mac:
perl -pi -e 's/\r\n/\r/g' &lt;fichier&gt;

bien sur tu peux mettre un * a la place du nom de fichier pour l'appliquer a tout ton repertoire. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iManu (19 Juillet 2002)

Merci ++
Dès demain je m'y met... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

